# Viewing photos from basic FreeBSD shell?



## Gogeden (Feb 3, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD from the CD install (Not DVD or internet) and all I have is a Bash shell which I am content with. I was just wondering if there is a program that can display pictures from command line without installing a GUI. I can't/don't want to install a GUI because it takes up too much memory and I only have 256MB. Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2011)

graphics/seejpeg.  But svgalib stuff... don't expect much.

256M is actually plenty to run xorg.  Just avoid the piggy "desktop environments" like KDE and GNOME.  I'd think xfce would be okay, but can't recall if I've tried it with 256M lately...  Otherwise, a lightweight window manager like x11-wm/fluxbox or x11-wm/icewm would let you use graphics/feh or any number of others as an image viewer.  You could probably install xorg and use it to run an image viewer without any window manager at all, too.


----------



## Gogeden (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright. I'll get on it and report back


----------



## Beastie (Feb 3, 2011)

You can try graphics/aview. It reads *p[ngbp]m* files, so use graphics/ImageMagick's *convert*.
`% convert test.png test.pnm ; aview test.pnm`

But don't expect anything spectacular.

Also, X with TWM or FVWM or *box or most tiling WMs should work fine on 256MB. One of my machines has only 128 and I run FVWM on it sometimes.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2011)

Just tried running feh instead of a window manager.
.xinitrc

```
exec /usr/local/bin/feh *.jpg
```
It works, but doesn't get any keyboard or mouse input.  Figuring out how to do that is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## Vagner (Mar 18, 2011)

Use zgv.

`# cd `whereis -q zgv` && make install clean`

This without gui and x-manager. Zgv uses svgalib.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 18, 2011)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD from the CD install (Not DVD or internet) and all I have is a Bash shell which I am content with.


OT - Are you sure it's bash and not sh?


----------

